

Teacher makes iOS app to automatically grade quizzes - krashidov
http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=UUqZYcAnUlw

======
Volpe
Cool... though I wish we'd hurry up and get to the point where students can
just input answers digitally rather than this "Print out this digitially
created form, use a pencil, then scan it back in" process.

